# Querschlusserkennung



## blasterbock (11 November 2009)

Folgende Situation:
Ich habe 2 Maschinenteile mit jeweils einem Schaltschrank, die an unterschiedlichen Orten stehen können. Die Maschine wurde bewertet als Kategorie 3.
Nur in dem einen Schaltschrank habe ich ASi-Safety-Monitore, die die Sicherheits der Gesamtanlage herstellen.
Von diesem Schrank aus werden Schützkontakte 2 kanalig per Klemmenleiste und Kabel in den anderen Schaltschrank gebracht, um dort z.B. Antriebe auf sicheren Halt zu schalten.
ME müssten diese Signale auf Querschluss überwacht werden.
Weiss jemand eine Vorschriftenquelle, wo eine solche Situation behandelt wird ?


----------



## HBL (11 November 2009)

Schau mal in der Norm EN ISO 13849-1 nach. Dort wird unter anderem die Architektur der Kat. 3 beschrieben.

Einfach ausgedrückt, die Kat. 3 muss Einfehlersicher ausgeführt werden, d. h. das Auftreten eines Fehlers darf nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führen. Ergo gehört unter anderem auch die Querschlusserkennung dazu.


Gruss   Hans


----------



## Blockmove (11 November 2009)

Wie weit sind deine Schränke auseinander?
Und wie ist das Kabel verlegt?
Normalerweise darf man bei Kat3 und sicherer Kabelverlegung auch den Querschluß vernachlässigen.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## blasterbock (11 November 2009)

Die Schränke stehen im Idealfall Seite an Seite, können aber konzeptbedingt auch einige Meter auseinanderstehen.

Blockmove
Was verstehst Du unter "sicherer Kabelverlegung" ?


----------



## Beren (11 November 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## blasterbock (11 November 2009)

OK
Das ist einzusehen.
Bleibt immer wieder nur die Frage :
Sieht es der Staatsanwalt ein im Falle eines Unfalls.

Danke für die Beiträge


----------



## Beren (11 November 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Blockmove (11 November 2009)

Beren schrieb:


> Sichere Kabelverlegung: Leitungen der redundanten Komponenten auf getrennten Kabelbahnen, in getrennten Kabelrohren... Halt physikalisch voneinander getrennt. Dann ist Fehlerausschluss für Querschluss erlaubt.


 
Wenn ich mich jetzt aber nicht ganz irre, dann sind getrennte Kabel erst ab Kat.4 oder Pl.e erforderlich. Für Kat.3 reicht doch ein Kabel geschützt zu verlegen? Zumindest für die hier angesprochene Verbindung zwischen 2 Schaltschränken.

Wo sind die Sicherheits- und Normexperten?
Bitte vortreten 

Gruß und schönen Abend
Dieter


----------



## Beren (12 November 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Blockmove (12 November 2009)

Beren schrieb:


> Es geht doch hier um Querschlusserkennung. Wenn er keine Methode zur Fehleraufdeckung hat, dann muss er den Fehler halt über die Verlegung ausschließen.


 
Querschlusserkennung ist doch eigentlich in diesem Fall ganz einfach:
Kanal 1 Schaltschrank A schaltet Plus-Potential von Schütz 1 Schrank B
Kanal 2 Schaltschrank A schaltet Minus-Potential von Schütz 2 Schrank B

Wenn Querschluss -> Sicherungsfall

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Beren (12 November 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Blockmove (12 November 2009)

Beren schrieb:


> Nun, VDE schreibt aber zweipolige Abschaltung bei Sicherheitseinrichtungen vor. Du schaltest damit bei zwei Sicherheitseinrichtung jeweils nur einen Pol.


 
Wenn ich 2 Schütze als Kontaktvervielfältigung eines ASI-Mon vom anderen Schaltschrank nutze, dann ist das 1 Schutzeinrichtung. Dass danach beide Schütze z.B. in den Hauptstromkreis gehören, ist klar.
Ausserdem ist nur Kat.3 gefordert.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Beren (12 November 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Safety (14 November 2009)

*Fehlerausschluss*

Hallo,
zum Fehlerausschluss Kurzschluss zwischen zwei beliebigen Leitern.
13849-2 D.5.2 TabelleD.4
Die Architektur KAT3 sieht ähnlich aus wie die von KAT4 nur die Fehleraufdeckung sieht anders aus. Es wird auch hier ein Redundanter Aufbau gefordert.

Also lese Dir die Tabelle 4 mal durch und entscheide ob Du das so machen kannst. Denke daran das Du diesen Fehlerausschluss auf 20 Jahre machen musst und auch begründen.
Eine gangbare Lösung ist für mich geschützte Verlegung und Abgeschirmte Leitungen mit geerdetem Schirm. Es gibt aber auch dezentrale Systeme, auch ASI Sichere Ausgänge oder auch ein Sicherheitsrelais in die abgesetzte Verteilung und damit dann die Schütze schalten !


----------

